# What is the safest horse trailer brand?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Price range?


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Sundowner. 

Every trailer has pros and cons, it's up to you to decide what your willing to put up with or not.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

AQHQ, I've always heard sundowner was the best.

equiniphile, I don't really have a price range, but I do want a smaller one so I'm not gonna pay something too outrageous. I'm not really sure what horse trailers go for these days, but I am willing to pay whatever it takes for the safest trailer for my horse.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Love my Trail-Et! I have a two horse straight load and love it. It has a ramp on the back too and a removable divider and a tack room. It's a gooseneck and I know that they come in bumper pull


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I liked my CM. It was very reasonably priced. However, you could find a used brenderup (sp?) for a decent price. They are kind of ugly but super light, and they come with ramps. A small SUV could easily pull it.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I love, love, love my Bison, it's a bumper-pull, straight-load 2 horse, and has incredible padding. I trust that trailer with my boy, for sure. There's no way he could really hurt himself unless he went down in it. The pads are great, the mats are great, and I really like that it doesn't have mangers. That way, a horse with dust problems won't have issues, and I can hang a hay bag if I want to, or a lickit, or whatever I'd like to. The dressing room is nice, too, and has great ventilation. =]


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

There are a lot of really well-made brands on the market these days. I would recommend:
4-Star
Cimmaron (C & M)
Platinum Coach
Sundowner
Sooner
Keifer

I have a 4-Star and absolutely love it. Pulls very easy and have had no issues.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I know a ton of people who swear by Sundowner. :wink: I don't personally own one, but I've looked at them. Very nice trailers; looks comfy.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It isn't a slant load, but I adore my Brenderup Royal TC. It is super easy to haul and keeps my boys safe and sound. It never pushes me around driving my Toyota Rav4 so I feel safe. I will be hauling tomorrow and it is never a PITA and I like that!


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

